# Peep/Sight issues??



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*on target*

are you keeping both eyes open on target all the time ? when you aim are you switching between the dot in the scope 
to the spot on the target that you are aiming at and the dot in the lense is floating over the target ? you may want to anchor aim 
with both eyes then close your left eye as you are pulling through your shot process .

TS2 



condude4 said:


> Im having some major issues here. I get back to full draw, and anchor. BUT my sight picture is either on and I see the target for a few seconds then fade to my left eye and then back to my right eye. I am right eye dominant so im not sure why its not taking over here. I have a 4x scope in, and a #1 clarifier, but I get the same issues when im not using the clarifier.
> here are some pics for all you crazy amazing coaches
> any help would be great


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a vision blocker from top bow, but im not sure if that would help or not, it would cancel out that left eye


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Try pushing your glasses up your nose a little more.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm right handed and have had my eye dominance switch on me and has really messed me up. I just purchased and tried the Vision Blocker. But I had to remove it as it made things worse for me. I see it works for others but not me.

So I close my left eye get sighted in, and open it just before letting the shot go off. Seems to relax me a bit more with both eyes open, yet my left eye is not open long enough to cause the dominace thing to take over.

-pat13b


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just close your left eye.....................................


----------

